# Let's see how to fix blank / black screen problem in Windows 10 mobile after update.



## ahsan547 (Sep 14, 2017)

Assalamu-Alaikum
Hi!
I am new in xda and my English is very week . If I have done anything wrong then please forgive me.

Many people face the black screen problem when they update their os. Today I am going to show how to fix the black screen problem in Windows phone .

Method 1:
 Hard reset:
1. Turn off your device.
2. Hold down power button and volume down button until your device vibrates.
3. You will see an  exclamation mark after the Microsoft logo.
4. Press these buttons one by one:
  Volume up
  Volume down
  Power button
  Volume down.
5. Your device will reboot and you will see two gears spinning. Wait until it finishes.
6. Set up your device and see if your problem is solved. If not then follow method 2.

Method 2:
Hard reset & update all apps.
 Hard reset:
1. Turn off your device.
2. Hold down power button and volume down button until your device vibrates.
3. You will see an  exclamation mark after the Microsoft logo.
4. Press these buttons one by one:
  Volume up
  Volume down
  Power button
  Volume down.
5. Your device will reboot and you will see two gears spinning. Wait until it finishes.
6. Set up your device.
7. Go to store and tap on check for updates.
8. After updating apps reboot your device and see if your problem is solved. If not then follow method 3.

Method 3:
 Soft reset:
1. Unlock  your device. 
2. Hold down power button and volume down button until your device reboots and vibrates.
3. Your phone will start normally.
4. No data will be lost.


 Master Method as far as I know:
First try Method 2 then Method 3. Insha'Allah your problem will be solved.


----------

